# Timer/ Prisma timer question



## Antcuber (Mar 10, 2011)

ok so i just got a new stackmat and its really cool. I got the cord and i can connect it to my comp and everything. but i want a timer that gives me avgs of 100 and that i can connect my stackmat to. 

i have prisma timer and it only gives me avgs of 5 and 12. it doesnt even show the current avg. is there any way i can change the settings so that it gives me avgs of 100 and/or the current avg? thanks.


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Antcuber said:


> ok so i just got a new stackmat and its really cool. I got the cord and i can connect it to my comp and everything. but i want a timer that gives me avgs of 100 and that i can connect my stackmat to.
> 
> i have prisma timer and it only gives me avgs of 5 and 12. it doesnt even show the current avg. is there any way i can change the settings so that it gives me avgs of 100 and/or the current avg? thanks.



CCT will let you connect your stackmat and let you do avg100s.

Link:

http://cube.garron.us/cct/

You can't change the settings for avg100s I believe (on PPT).


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 10, 2011)

cct doesnt work for me for some reason...


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Antcuber said:


> cct doesnt work for me for some reason...


 
I had that issue. The problem either is that you didn't extract the zip file, or you don't have Java 6.

Zip file extractor:

http://www.jzip.com/

Java:

http://www.filehippo.com/download_jre_32/

CCT readme (in case of any other issues):

http://cube.garron.us/cct/readme.html


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 11, 2011)

masteranders1 said:


> I had that issue. The problem either is that you didn't extract the zip file, or you don't have Java 6.
> 
> Zip file extractor:
> 
> ...


 
If that was the problem Prisma wouldn't work either


----------



## Walter Souza (Mar 11, 2011)

I think you're out of luck. Up to now, only CCT and Prisma support stackmat timer and neither can do avg of 100.

Prisma has current/best mean of 100 in the history window though. You could select 100 solutions and deselect the best and worst ones.


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 11, 2011)

ok.

are you going to make new versions of ppt? avg100 would be a great feature to add


----------

